# BitMo Mods



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone....

Does anyone have any experience with BitMod mods? I have an Epi Valve Jr. head and am looking to mod it.

I know he lists a difficulty level on his site, but does anyone have any practical experience with his kits?

Thanks!

~Andrew


----------



## corbo (Sep 14, 2012)

installed a bitmo mod for an excelsior , pretty straight forward if handy with a iron you should be ok, instructions are clear and straight forward


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't installed them, but I did buy a Valve Jr with all the kits installed. I'm not sure if the reverb was installed/working correctly, but I didn't like it at all. It had a strange, spacey echo. I ended up selling it because of a basement flood. I've seen it for sale since, so perhaps the guy I sold it to didn't like it either. 
The other effects seemed decent however, the attenuator was a good feature as was the voicing controls. 
If I buy another to mod, I think I'd do everything but the reverb and use an Electro harmonics Cathedral reverb pedal instead.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I had an Epi VJ and did the all of the mods i could at the time. I am not a particularly gifted person but found the mods easy enough to do as long as you have a good soldering iron and testing equipment. I found the mods useful tonewise and really liked the VJ. In the end, I sold it to fund another purchase - story of my life LOL. 

I say go for it!


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Right before I started college, I got a Valve Jr to learn something about how tube amps really work. Somewhere I tracked down a list of mods someone had made on a version 1 PCB (with AC heaters that were really noisy, not a problem for my version 2 amp). There were also a couple tweaks of a capacitor value here or a resistor there that made a big improvement. I shied away from the bitmo mods because I wanted to mess around a little more with the thing. But if you're more interested in improving tone than getting knee deep in circuit design, they're probably a good bet. I imagine they've come up with some new ideas and/or improved on the old ones a bit since then as well.

The great thing about Valve Jrs is that they are so easy to mod; at least as long as you don't try anything too exotic. It's a simple circuit and the PCB is pretty easy to work on. There used to be entire websites devoted to modding them; a few are probably still around.


----------

